
Twitter Ditches “50+”, Now Show Exact Counts Of Retweets & Favorites - jackyyappp
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/16/50-retweets-count/
======
jeffool
Now if only they'd show exact tweet times. I hate "about an hour ago". On
Gmail too.

